# Londrina/PR – Emanuel Paiva aproveita seu período de férias e vai ao Norte do Paraná conhecer a pujante e bela cidade de Londrina.



## Emanuel Paiva

*
Olá, pessoal! :hi: 

É com muita satisfação que fiz esse thread! Gosto muito de viajar para as capitais “inéditas” para mim. Porém, desta vez, eu “quebrei o protocolo” e fui conhecer a famosa cidade paranaense. Fiquei 8 dias, mas deu para ter uma noção da cidade. 






























DIREITO DE FOTOGRAFAR

Lei 9.610/98
Art. 48. As obras situadas permanentemente em logradouros públicos podem ser representadas livremente, por meio de pinturas, desenhos, fotografias e procedimentos audiovisuais.

Constituição Federal
Art. 5º Todos são iguais perante a lei, sem distinção de qualquer natureza, garantindo-se aos brasileiros e aos estrangeiros residentes no País a inviolabilidade do direito à vida, à liberdade, à igualdade, à segurança e à propriedade, nos termos seguintes:

IX - é livre a expressão da atividade intelectual, artística, científica e de comunicação, independentemente de censura ou licença. 




ESTÁDIO DO CAFÉ​


01 – Como eu gosto de futebol, resolvi iniciar com o Estádio do Café, o estádio o qual o Londrina joga suas partidas oficiais.










02











03











04 – Bela vista da cidade.











05










06 










07 










08












PARQUE ARTHUR THOMAS​


09 - Fui conhecer o Parque Arthur Thomas. Não sei como a prefeitura não faz melhorias no parque.










10










11 










12










13










14 










15











16










17 










18 










19










20 










21










22 










23 











24 











25 











26 











27 











28 











29











30 












REGIÃO CENTRAL​


31 – A região central da cidade é um misto de tudo o que você possa imaginar. Fiquei hospedado no Bristol. Gostei muito do hotel e até o indico.











32 











33 











34 











35 











36 











37 











38











39 











40











41 











42 











43 











44











45











46 











47 











48 











49 











50 











51 











52 











53 











54 











55 











56











57 











58 











59 











60 











61











62 











63











64











65 











66 











67 











68 











69 











MUSEU HISTÓRICO​


70 – O Museu Histórico é uma graça! Tirei fotos internas, mas não irei postar para não deixar o thread maior do que é...rs











71 











72 











73 











74 











75 











76 











77 











78 











79











80











81 











82











83











84











85











86 











87 











88













AVENIDA HIGIENÓPOLIS​


89 – A Avenida Higienópolis foi a que mais gostei! 











90











91











92











93











94 











95 











96











97











98











99 











100











101











102











103











104










105











106 











107











108 











109 











110











111











112












113











114











115 











116 











117











118 











119











120











121











122











123










124











125














JARDIM BOTÂNICO​


126 - O Jardim Botânico ainda é desconhecido de muitos moradores. Na realidade, ainda está sendo contruído.











127 











128 











129











130 











131 











132 











133 











134 












135 











136 











137 











138











139 












GLEBA PALHANO​


140 – Gleba Palhano, o m² mais caro da cidade.











141 











142 











143 











144











145











146 












147 











148 










149 











150 











151











152











153











154











155











156











157











158











159











160











161











162











163











164











165











166











167











168












169











170











171












LAGO IGAPÓ/ZERÃO​

172 – Encerramos com o cartão postal da cidade: o Lago Igapó e o Parque Luigi Borghesi, apelidado carinhosamente de Zerão. Começamos com o ZERÃO.










173










174










175










176










177










178










179










180










181










182











183











184 – Aqui já é o lago propriamente digo. It is me! 










185










186










187










188










189











190











191











192










193











194











195











196











197











198











199











200











201











202











203










204











205











206











207











208











209











210











211











212











213











214










215











LONDRINA DO ALTO​


216











217











218











219











220











221











222











223











224










225











226











227











228 – Fotos noturnas. 











229











230











231











232











233











234










235










Fim de papo! Espero que tenham gostado!


*


----------



## Jdolci

Que ótimo thread!!

Caramba.. 8 dias em Londrina! Bastante tempo mesmo.. Legal essa sua disposição em ir pra cidade e ficar vários dias pra explorar tudo.

Quanto a cidade só seguir o título... bela e pujante.
Londrina é muito agradável de se percorrer.
E as fotos mostraram bem todos os lados da cidade... isso que boa parte era com o tempo nublado mas mesmo assim manteve a beleza.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Jdolci said:


> Que ótimo thread!!
> 
> Caramba.. 8 dias em Londrina! Bastante tempo mesmo.. Legal essa sua disposição em ir pra cidade e ficar vários dias pra explorar tudo.
> 
> Quanto a cidade só seguir o título... bela e pujante.
> Londrina é muito agradável de se percorrer.
> E as fotos mostraram bem todos os lados da cidade... isso que boa parte era com o tempo nublado mas mesmo assim manteve a beleza.


Jdolci,

Londrina sempre esteve na minha "list" de cidades brasileiras a serem exploradas. Finalmente, tive a oportunidade de conhecê-la "in loco". Gostei muito do passeio. kay:


Obrigado pela visita. :bow:


----------



## lion-40

Grande Emanuel , tirou fotos hein!! E eu pensando que você iria deixar algo para trás sem visitar mas praticamente rodeou pela cidade toda e tirando fotos de alta qualidade e profissa ... Parabéns e mostrou muito bem a cidade vista de vários angulos! As fotos do Estádio do Café ficaram show de bola (suspeito em falar kkk) e ainda mostrando o centro da cidade ao fundo.. Igapó , palhano, higienópolis , calçadão, etc etc .... Parabéns pelo thread e já na certeza que irá voltar para o norte do Paraná, visitando novamente minha querida LONDRINA e a bela MARINGÁ. SHOW DE BOLA!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

lion-40 said:


> Grande Emanuel , tirou fotos hein!! E eu pensando que você iria deixar algo para trás sem visitar mas praticamente rodeou pela cidade toda e *tirando fotos de alta qualidade e profissa* ... Parabéns e mostrou muito bem a cidade vista de vários angulos! As fotos do Estádio do Café ficaram show de bola (suspeito em falar kkk) e ainda mostrando o centro da cidade ao fundo.. Igapó , palhano, higienópolis , calçadão, etc etc .... Parabéns pelo thread e *já na certeza que irá voltar para o norte do Paraná,* visitando novamente minha querida LONDRINA e a bela MARINGÁ. SHOW DE BOLA!


Fala, Lion!

As fotos foram tiradas do meu celular Samsung S-7 que tem uma câmera muito boa...rs 

De fato, pretendo retornar (só não sei quando) para visitar Maringá. Na verdade, na segunda-feira até visitei (linda, limpa e arborizada), mas as fotos foram parcas. Não gosto de fazer fotos de qualquer maneira, pelo menos, algo razoável, pois a cidade merece. Todavia, gostei muito de ambas! :yes:

Muito obrigado pela visita! :bow:


P.S. No dia em que visitei o Estádio do Café jogaram Maringá 1x0 Cianorte, cuja equipe estava hospedada no Bristol...rs

Eu tive que comprar uma camisa do Londrina para entrar no estádio, pois fui com a camisa do Vasco e fui barrado...HAHAHA


----------



## Allan00

Nossa Manu fiquei embasbacado.

235 fotos maravilhosas, mostrando o que Londrina tem a oferecer. Eu gosto da maneira de como os prédios conversam entre si, e todo esse "toque verde" na cidade, me deixa com um pouco de curiosidade rs. Eu ADOREI todas as fotos, particularmente eu adorei Londrina vista do alto, como se fosse fotografada por um drone, achei esta sacada genial, e com certeza, as fotos do Museu Histórico são de encher os olhos, e os parques todos bem cuidados e limpos...sem comentários. Uma qualidade gráfica absurda, e o céu azul se faz presente na maioria das fotos dando sempre um charme a mais. Simplesmente incrível.

Ótimo trabalho Manu você sempre arrasa.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Allan00 said:


> Nossa Manu fiquei embasbacado.
> 
> 235 fotos maravilhosas, mostrando o que Londrina tem a oferecer. Eu gosto da maneira de como os prédios conversam entre si, e todo esse "toque verde" na cidade, me deixa com um pouco de curiosidade rs. Eu ADOREI todas as fotos, particularmente eu adorei Londrina vista do alto, como se fosse fotografada por um drone, achei esta sacada genial, e com certeza, as fotos do Museu Histórico são de encher os olhos, e os parques todos bem cuidados e limpos...sem comentários. Uma qualidade gráfica absurda, e o céu azul se faz presente na maioria das fotos dando sempre um charme a mais. Simplesmente incrível.
> 
> Ótimo trabalho Manu você sempre arrasa.


Allan,

Muito obrigado pelas palavras! Que bom que você gostou do thread! :hug:


----------



## lion-40

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Fala, Lion!
> 
> As fotos foram tiradas do meu celular Samsung S-7 que tem uma câmera muito boa...rs
> 
> De fato, pretendo retornar (só não sei quando) para visitar Maringá. Na verdade, na segunda-feira até visitei (linda, limpa e arborizada), mas as fotos foram parcas. Não gosto de fazer fotos de qualquer maneira, pelo menos, algo razoável, pois a cidade merece. Todavia, gostei muito de ambas! :yes:
> 
> Muito obrigado pela visita! :bow:
> 
> 
> P.S. No dia em que visitei o Estádio do Café jogaram *Maringá 1x0 Cianorte* cuja equipe estava hospedada no Bristol...rs
> 
> Eu tive que comprar uma camisa do Londrina para entrar no estádio, pois fui com a camisa do Vasco e fui barrado...HAHAHA


:lol: Tem certeza Emanuel ?


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

lion-40 said:


> :lol: Tem certeza Emanuel ?


Ao invés de digitar Londrina, digitei MARINGÁ! :rofl:

Eu não assisti ao jogo, mas foi Londrina 1x0 Cianorte. Parece que o Cianorte teve 2 jogadores expulsos!


----------



## Pietrin

Parabéns pela disposição em mostrar todo canto da cidade, que por sinal está cada dia mais bonita. Espero que tenhas gostado de Londrina, é uma das minhas cidades preferidas.

Destaco o novo jardim botânico que está ficando muito bonito e também as mansões históricas dos barões do café na Higienópolis.

Obrigado pelo thread!


----------



## raul lopes

thread maravilhoso ... londrina é demais .. parabens ... caprichou !


----------



## David de andrade

Grande metrópole do interior, sem duvidas Londrina é uma das gigantes do interior brasileiro.

População de Londrina ao longo dos censos:
Ano.......Urbana.......Total..........Metropolitana
1940.....19.100.......75.296
1950.....34.230.......71.412
1960.....77.382.....134.821.....163.972
1970....163.353.....228.101.....290.915
1980....266.391.....301.696.....424.626
1991....366.766.....390.100.....542.886
2000....433.369.....447.065.....638.141
2010....493.520.....506.701.....876.024
2019....555.490.....569.733.....968.538*
Cidades em um raio de até 45 km.


----------



## Déa_

Manu Jones!

Destino diferente dessa vez...mas adorei! As fotos estão ótimas e vi ângulos diferentes... 

Gostei do orelhão de capivara! E adoro a arborização tb.

Londrina me faz lembrar a "cã" do Lu...:heart:

Queria ver fotos de dentro do Museu Histórico... me manda no WhatsApp? 

Belo thread, migo...adoro tuas andanças ..

Bjks e :hug:


----------



## brny

Que cidade pujante! Limpa, muito verde e bela arquitetura. Casaroes e palacetes maravilhosos. As grandes "capitais" do interior Londrina, Ribeirao Preto, S.Jose do Rio Preto, Uberlandia ,Juiz de Fora etc mostram a forca e dinamismo deste pais PATROPI continente. Parabens!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Pietrin said:


> Parabéns pela disposição em mostrar todo canto da cidade, que por sinal está cada dia mais bonita. Espero que tenhas gostado de Londrina, é uma das minhas cidades preferidas.
> 
> Destaco o novo jardim botânico que está ficando muito bonito e também as mansões históricas dos barões do café na Higienópolis.
> 
> Obrigado pelo thread!


Que bom que curtiu. Obrigado pelo prestígio.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

raul lopes said:


> thread maravilhoso ... londrina é demais .. parabens ... caprichou !


Muito obrigado, amigão!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

David de andrade said:


> Grande metrópole do interior, sem duvidas Londrina é uma das gigantes do interior brasileiro.
> 
> População de Londrina ao longo dos censos:
> Ano.......Urbana.......Total..........Metropolitana
> 1940.....19.100.......75.296
> 1950.....34.230.......71.412
> 1960.....77.382.....134.821.....163.972
> 1970....163.353.....228.101.....290.915
> 1980....266.391.....301.696.....424.626
> 1991....366.766.....390.100.....542.886
> 2000....433.369.....447.065.....638.141
> 2010....493.520.....506.701.....876.024
> 2019....555.490.....569.733.....968.538*
> Cidades em um raio de até 45 km.


Obrigado pela informação e pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Déa_ said:


> Manu Jones!
> 
> Destino diferente dessa vez...mas adorei! As fotos estão ótimas e vi ângulos diferentes...
> 
> Gostei do orelhão de capivara! E adoro a arborização tb.
> 
> Londrina me faz lembrar a "cã" do Lu...
> 
> Queria ver fotos de dentro do Museu Histórico... me manda no WhatsApp?
> 
> Belo thread, migo...adoro tuas andanças ..
> 
> Bjks e :hug:


Tudo bem, minha amiga?

Estou na praia. Depois eu envio as fotos internas do museu. De repente, eu até posto aqui. Bjo :kiss:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

brny said:


> Que cidade pujante! Limpa, muito verde e bela arquitetura. Casaroes e palacetes maravilhosos. As grandes "capitais" do interior Londrina, Ribeirao Preto, S.Jose do Rio Preto, Uberlandia ,Juiz de Fora etc mostram a forca e dinamismo deste pais PATROPI continente. Parabens!


Eu incluiria Campinas nessa lista!

Obrigado pelo prestígio.


----------



## Geovanne Angelo

Thread muito bom Manu. Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho!:applause::applause::applause:

Adorei as fotos! A cidade é muito bonita e pujante, parques e áreas verdes lindas. Tb fiquei com vontade de visitar esta bonita cidade.


----------



## Phcg

Muito Bom Manu! 

Londrina sem dúvidas seria uma das cidades que teria vontade de morar. Limpa, Organizada, verde. Tudo de bom.

O Gleba Palhano é um pedacinho de primeiro mundo no Brasil.As imagens do Lago com o bairro ao fundo são de tirar o folego. :cheers: :cheers:

Parabéns pelas fotos. Ficaram ótimas!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

GabrielLDB said:


> Show de bola!
> 
> Pena que você pegou alguns dia nublados/chuvosos, Londrina é mais fotogenica com sol.
> 
> No mais muito legal você ter visitado lugares não tão usuais, como o Pq. Arthur Thomas, que está meio abandonado. Espero que a prefeitura tome conta melhor, porque ele é muito bonito.


Gabriel,

Eu cheguei na quarta feira às 10h25 em LDB. Estava sol, mas quinta feira choveu. Fiquei preocupado eu não fazer registro algum devido à chuva. Por isso, consegui fotografar a avenida Higienópolis nesse dia. Nos dias subsequentes fez sol. Tem umas poucas fotos da mesma avenida que tirei de dentro do uber. No geral, deu para fazer um bom thread. Eu quase fui até a reserva indígena, mas estava tão cansado e tão quente que desisti...rs


----------



## portoimagem-II

Lindas fotos! o que eu mais gostei é o fato de a cidade ter bastante verde!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Phcg said:


> Muito Bom Manu!
> 
> Londrina sem dúvidas seria uma das cidades que teria vontade de morar. Limpa, Organizada, verde. Tudo de bom.
> 
> O Gleba Palhano é um pedacinho de primeiro mundo no Brasil.As imagens do Lago com o bairro ao fundo são de tirar o folego. :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos. Ficaram ótimas!


Pedro,

O Gleba Palhano (ou simplesmente Gleba para os moradores) é um bairro novo. Parece que estão construindo 15 ou 20 novos prédios. Me lembrou muito a Barra da Tijuca quando começou o "boom". O bairro não me parece ser pedonal, mas não é tão grande quanto à Barra. É um bairro em expansão, pois qualquer cidade cresce para um lado.

Que bom que você gostou das fotos! :hug:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

portoimagem-II said:


> Lindas fotos! o que eu mais gostei é o fato de a cidade ter bastante verde!



Porto,

A cidade é verde sim. Eu até comentei no grupo que considero Londrina, Curitiba e Maringá as cidades principais do Estado, não apenas por número de habitantes, mas pela pujança. Dessas três, Maringá é a mais verde de todas; aliás, acho difícil alguma cidade brasileira ganhe de Maringá nesse quesito. Todavia, todas elas esbanjam beleza. :yes:

Obrigado pela visita. :bow:


----------



## Alecm

Olhando pelas fotos e pelo Google Street View, a Gleba Palhano não me parece nada pedonal.

Tem várias razões: a topografia mais ondulada, quadras enormes (o centro tem quadras menores) e falta de edifícios com fachada ativa. Acho que é a prova que não se deve deixar a iniciativa privada a cargo de tudo.


----------



## pedrouraí

Muito maravilhoso seu thread, Emanuel, a cidade foi muito bem explorada por ti. :applause:

O centro de Londrina é bem completo, tem de tudo, não é nada degradado e é bem movimentado por todos os londrinenses. É de longe melhor parte da cidade para se passear a pé. A Higienópolis é a versão de Londrina da Paulista. Aliás, dentre as maiores cidades do Paraná, Londrina para mim é a mais paulista, por causa da origem da cidade, já que muitos migrantes que colonizaram Londrina era paulistas.

A Gleba é um bairro bem novo, surgiu afastado da cidade, basicamente por estar entre o Centro e o shopping Catuaí, sendo loteada em chácaras que depois foram vendidas para grandes construtoras explorarem comercialmente, atraindo a construção de um monte de condomínios-club verticais de alto padrão. É uma pena que não seja pedonal, mas a Ayrton Sena, principal avenida do bairro, está se tornando cada vez mais comercial/empresarial nos últimos tempos, com um shopping, vários mini-centros comerciais e torres empresariais construídas e em construção.

A cidade é um centro econômico de muita importância no interior do Brasil, com certeza ainda vai atrair muito investimentos privados no próximos anos que vão a tornar cada vez melhor.



Alecm said:


> Olhando pelas fotos e pelo Google Street View, a Gleba Palhano não me parece nada pedonal.
> 
> Tem várias razões: a topografia mais ondulada, quadras enormes (o centro tem quadras menores) e falta de edifícios com fachada ativa.* Acho que é a prova que não se deve deixar a iniciativa privada a cargo de tudo.*


A Gleba é assim justamente por causa do poder público, que fez o bairro se valorizar demais através de regulações excessivas de uso de solo e aproveitamento no plano diretor, não tem culpa alguma da iniciativa privada.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Alecm said:


> *Olhando pelas fotos e pelo Google Street View, a Gleba Palhano não me parece nada pedonal.*
> 
> Tem várias razões: a topografia mais ondulada, quadras enormes (o centro tem quadras menores) e falta de edifícios com fachada ativa. Acho que é a prova que não se deve deixar a iniciativa privada a cargo de tudo.




Ainda não é pedonal, pode ser que no futuro seja. Mas percebe-se o potencial que o bairro tem, até me lembrou um Pouco Belvedere de BH.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Pedro Mendes said:


> *Muito maravilhoso seu thread, Emanuel, a cidade foi muito bem explorada por ti. :applause:*
> 
> O centro de Londrina é bem completo, tem de tudo, não é nada degradado e é bem movimentado por todos os londrinenses. É de longe melhor parte da cidade para se passear a pé. A Higienópolis é a versão de Londrina da Paulista. Aliás, dentre as maiores cidades do Paraná, Londrina para mim é a mais paulista, por causa da origem da cidade, já que muitos migrantes que colonizaram Londrina era paulistas.
> 
> A Gleba é um bairro bem novo, surgiu afastado da cidade, basicamente por estar entre o Centro e o shopping Catuaí, sendo loteada em chácaras que depois foram vendidas para grandes construtoras explorarem comercialmente, atraindo a construção de um monte de condomínios-club verticais de alto padrão. É uma pena que não seja pedonal, mas a Ayrton Sena, principal avenida do bairro, está se tornando cada vez mais comercial/empresarial nos últimos tempos, com um shopping, vários mini-centros comerciais e torres empresariais construídas e em construção.
> 
> A cidade é um centro econômico de muita importância no interior do Brasil, com certeza ainda vai atrair muito investimentos privados no próximos anos que vão a tornar cada vez melhor.
> 
> 
> 
> A Gleba é assim justamente por causa do poder público, que fez o bairro se valorizar demais através de regulações excessivas de uso de solo e aproveitamento no plano diretor, não tem culpa alguma da iniciativa privada.



Muito obrigado!

Interessante você ser de Maringá e conhecer bem Londrina. Aliás, numa próxima oportunidade irei (mais uma vez) à Maringá e fotografar também. Obrigado pelos comentários. :master:


----------



## jguima

Fantástico!!!... Londrina, Maringá e Ribeirão Preto fecham a trinca das minhas prediletas no interior do Brasil! Londrina é perfeitinha! Abração, Paiva.


----------



## jguima

Emanuel Paiva said:


> *
> 
> ACERVO DO MUSEU HISTÓRICO​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^

Sou amarrado nestes resgates históricos.... certamente um orgulho dos seus moradores acompanhar o que Londrina foi no passado, comparar com o presente e projetar o futuro! Uma grande cidade em todos os sentidos, muita vontade tenho eu de conhecê-la. Parabéns por mais este presente, meu amigo!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

jguima said:


> Fantástico!!!... Londrina, Maringá e Ribeirão Preto fecham a trinca das minhas prediletas no interior do Brasil! Londrina é perfeitinha! Abração, Paiva.



JGuima,

Eu também gosto de Ribeirão Preto e Campinas no interior de SP. Há certo preconceito quando nos referimos às cidades do interior como se elas fossem "macarrão sem molho", mas a verdade é que muitas cidades cresceram bastante e até rivalizam com algumas capitais! :cheers:

Muito obrigado pela visita. :master:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

jguima said:


> ^^
> 
> Sou amarrado nestes resgates históricos.... certamente um orgulho dos seus moradores acompanhar o que Londrina foi no passado, comparar com o presente e projetar o futuro! Uma grande cidade em todos os sentidos, muita vontade tenho eu de conhecê-la. Parabéns por mais este presente, meu amigo!


Concordo. E esses "primeiros passos" servem de incentivo e orgulho para o londrinense!


----------



## Geoce

Muito bom ver Londrina. É, sem qualquer margem a dúvidas, uma das grandes potência do interior brasileiro. É invejável, na realidade.

Obrigado por compartilhar, Manu. :cheers:


----------



## Geoce

Muito bom ver Londrina. É, sem qualquer margem a dúvidas, uma das grandes potências do interior brasileiro. É invejável, na realidade.

Obrigado por compartilhar, Manu. :cheers:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Geoce said:


> Muito bom ver Londrina. É, sem qualquer margem a dúvidas, uma das grandes potência do interior brasileiro. É invejável, na realidade.
> 
> Obrigado por compartilhar, Manu. :cheers:


Tudo bem, meu amigo?
Sem dúvidas que LDB é uma das grandes cidades do interior. Eu matei a minha curiosidade de anos....rs

Forte abraço. :hug: 


P.S. A próxima será Maringá, mas sem data ainda...rs


----------



## Pioneiro

Emanuel, você já havia comentado no thread que eu fiz das cidades paranaenses que logo vc viria para Londrina e Maringá e eu estava esperando por esse thread pois você é um excelente fotógrafo e vc confirmou as minhas expectativas.
As fotos ficaram excelente. Você andou bem pela cidade. As fotos do Skyline ficaram muito boas.
Em relação à Londrina, é a minha cidade preferida. Gosto muito de Londrina e espero que ela continue crescendo a cada dia mais e se consolidando como capital do norte do Paraná.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Pioneiro said:


> Emanuel, você já havia comentado no thread que eu fiz das cidades paranaenses que logo vc viria para Londrina e Maringá e eu estava esperando por esse thread pois você é um excelente fotógrafo e vc confirmou as minhas expectativas.
> As fotos ficaram excelente. Você andou bem pela cidade. As fotos do Skyline ficaram muito boas.
> Em relação à Londrina, é a minha cidade preferida. Gosto muito de Londrina e espero que ela continue crescendo a cada dia mais e se consolidando como capital do norte do Paraná.


Pioneiro,

De fato, eu havia comentado mesmo sobre minha ida ao Norte do Paraná, pois isso já estava nos meus planos. Aliás, até passou da hora...rs 
Londrina confirmou o que eu já imaginava por fotos. Gostei muito. 

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF

Sua visita, incluindo o tempo em que estive junto contigo, rendeu belas fotos, Manu!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Sua visita, incluindo o tempo em que estive junto contigo, rendeu belas fotos, Manu!


Verdade. Aliás, quero te agradecer e, também, ao Marcelo por me acompanharem nesse thread. É sempre bom ter alguém para confabular sobre onde tirar as fotos. Agradeço a vocês. :hug:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

v_hugosilva said:


> As fotos não são de uma capital, mas Londrina é praticamente a capital do "Paraná paulista" hehe. Mas falando sério, Curitiba e Londrina só reforçam como, de fato, o norte do Paraná (mais paulista) é totalmente diferente do sul/leste paranaense (mais germânico/eslavo).
> No mais, adorei as fotos, fez jus à beleza e imponência de Londrina!


Obrigado pela visita. Que bom que gostou das fotos.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

InteriordoBrasil said:


> Balanço perfeito entre cidade pequena e metrópole, ainda que talvez não seja tão desenvolvida quanto Maringá e Curitiba.


Eu considero Curitiba, Londrina e Maringá as três maiores e mais desenvolvidas do Estado.


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Parabéns pelo thread Emanuel, Londrina bem apresentada por voce, ficou um bom tempo na cidade !


----------



## Pioneiro

Todo mundo que vem de alguma capital gosta de Londrina porque ela tem jeito de capital, nem parece cidade de interior. Já ouvi esse tipo de comentário de pessoas que vieram de BH, RJ e SP.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Sidnei ldn said:


> Parabéns pelo thread Emanuel, Londrina bem apresentada por voce, ficou um bom tempo na cidade !


Obrigado pela visita! Na verdade, eu tenho uma LISTA de cidades que jamais pisei; Londrina é uma delas. Curti muito a cidade.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Pioneiro said:


> Todo mundo que vem de alguma capital gosta de Londrina porque ela tem jeito de capital, nem parece cidade de interior. Já ouvi esse tipo de comentário de pessoas que vieram de BH, RJ e SP.


Londrina tem cara de capital mesmo, pois é pujante e bem organizada. Bem sei que muitos não gostam de viajar para o interior (eu até entendo), porém, coisas bonitas estão em toda parte do Brasil, basta saber procurar, né? 
Obrigado pela visita. 🙇


----------



## Lucas Berti

Impressionante cidade. Se não me engano, figuras conhecidas como Galvão Bueno e Luan Santana vivem em Londrina.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Lucas Berti said:


> Impressionante cidade. Se não me engano, figuras conhecidas como Galvão Bueno e Luan Santana vivem em Londrina.


Parece que eles tem propriedades lá, mas não sei se moram efetivamente.


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Galvão Bueno ainda mora, Luan Santana foi embora pra São Paulo faz tempo !


----------

